# Black spots on the screen



## frank56

Hi, i'm new here, bought my first projector, it's a Palladium HD9000-3LCD. I decide to transform the basement into a projection room. I red alot on the net, and built my own projection screen with blakout cloth. It's 92'' diagonal, 16/9 format. I notice this lately, when i watch something with bright back ground screen, like a hockey game, it seem that there is some kind of darker zone in the white, just like if there was smoke, or cloud on the screen, on top of image. I cleaned the lens, no difference. My thought is the inside of the lens, or the prisme, i know that majority of you are well inform in this forum, so i'd like to have your opinion on this...As i told you, i'm a newbee in the projector world, i read alot .I really want to learn more, so i'll more than happy to read your replies. Oh, by the way, excuse me for my bad english, this is not my first language!
Thank's in advance for you responces....Bye:wave:


----------



## Highside

Can you see anything strange when the screen is all black? Try that and report back. It is possible that some projectors have poor light uniformity and some areas on the screen are darker or lighter than others.

How big is this dark area? Is it the size of a baseball or the size of a table?


----------



## tonyvdb

dust blobs in or on the LCD panels or in the light path can cause something like you describe. does the projector have any blow holes designed to clear the dust away with a puffer?


----------



## frank56

Hi, thank's for your replies guys! Yes there is ventillation holes and cooling fan also. And i got to mention, when the image is dark, i can see a couples of colored pixels on the top right of the screen, some blue, green and red, but only when there is a dark sceene...I tought as i red many threads here, that the problem was the dust..But my concern is this, i thought about it with a very good tech, he told me this -'' since it is a brand new projector (only a mont of use) and the problem appears right from the begining, i don't think it is a dust problem.'' ''I think that maybe it is a defect of the tunel light, the lcd itself, or the miror.....I think it make sence. I hope it's just a dust problem...He also said that sometime, on certain model, it's impossible to get in the tunel light to clean the dust...:dontknow: I'm waiting a response from the seller ,to see if he gonna send me another on warranty, if not, i will take it to the repair shop, try to get rid of the dust, at least clean the lens, cause there is a big finger print on the front lens, but on the inside! I did not paid much for it, so that's what happen. The over all prformance are pretty good, for the price that i paid anyway, if i could get rid of those two little problems, i'd be a happy man. Do you think i should try to clean it myself? Is it too dangerous? I'm pretty handy, i'm a tecnician, not in the video world, but in simillar area....


----------



## tonyvdb

There is no point in trying to do any work on the projector if its under warranty. Get it replaced and dont worry about it.


----------



## Highside

tonyvdb said:


> dust blobs in or on the LCD panels or in the light path can cause something like you describe. does the projector have any blow holes designed to clear the dust away with a puffer?


Dust blobs are usually baseball sized to cantaloupe sized, give or take. If his is right in the middle and its large, say 2-3' in diameter, its either a light tunnel problem or poor light uniformity.

As for a possible dust problem...from experience, using a puffer or canned air will only make the problem worse. I has to take my PJ apart to clear the dust blobs. Now that its out of warranty, I do this yearly (and very carefully)


----------



## frank56

Ok, thank's guys. I'm gonna wait to see what the seller will do, anyway, next weekend it's Superbowl time, and i want to be sure to have my pj working cause alot of people are gonna be here. After that i will do something, gonna let you know......Bye:T


----------



## Highside

Frank, don't worry about the Superbowl. If you're seeing the dark/light zone during an action program like the Superbowl, you have much more serious problems. Usually they are only visible on a near solid colored image. IE, the sky, snow, fade to black etc......

Post some pictures of it if you can.


----------

